# Tokina AT-X 16-28mm F2.8 PRO FX



## Scott (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Has anybody got any user experience with the Tokina AT-X 16-28mm F2.8 PRO FX? The limited reviews i can find say its a pretty nice piece of glass. The fact that its half the price of the Canon 16-35mm f2.8L makes it sound like an UWA bargain. 

If you've played with this lens let me know your thoughts...

cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't heard from someone who actually owns one, just those like me who don't. I am debating still because I have never been really satisfied with the detail in my wide images. I think its due to the fact that there needs to be more resolution than my 5d MK II could deliver with ultra wide and a ton of detail. It could also just be my lack of skill!


This is one area where D800 users may benefit with the NIKKOR 14-24mm zoom.


----------



## dpayne1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a used 16-35mm II I bought from KEH. I never was able to get good results with it so I bought the Tokina AT-X 16-28mm F2.8 Pro Fx. The Tokina is big and heavy has a funky lens cap but gave me better results than my copy of the 16-35mm Canon ever did. I actually did some test shots comparing the 16-35mm II and the Tokina.
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=965311&highlight=tokina+16-28mm&page=7

The Tokina zoom is opposite of Canon lenses as well. I'm still liking my tokina.

David


----------

